# Brunch in Bilbao



## Ayla Evans (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to this... I've just moved back to Bilbao after ten years working overseas. I love Basque food but I do miss going out for brunch, a good English breakfast or the yummy Eggs Benedict (a Bloody Mary would come in handy after Halloween's night out). Anybody knows where to find these in Bilbao or Getxo area? Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ayla Evans said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm new to this... I've just moved back to Bilbao after ten years working overseas. I love Basque food but I do miss going out for brunch, a good English breakfast or the yummy Eggs Benedict (a Bloody Mary would come in handy after Halloween's night out). Anybody knows where to find these in Bilbao or Getxo area? Thanks!


We stayed in Bilbao for a week, up in the mountain overlooking by the park. Lots of restaurants, some very nice, but didnt see any full english advertised anywhere


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wow! A Basque asking about English food!!
I go to Bilbao regularly and although there have been many changes as I'm sure you've noticed, still no bacon and eggs as far as I can see!
I would have thought that some of the new hotels around the Guggenheim would offer brunch, but I haven't seen any.
Just found this in Google Hotel Miro Alameda Mazarredo, 77
How about Lopez de Haro, or that hotel on the other side of the Ría with multicoloured balconies?
PS I've never had eggs benedict, but they/ it looks great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow! A Basque asking about English food!!
> I go to Bilbao regularly and although there have been many changes as I'm sure you've noticed, still no bacon and eggs as far as I can see!
> I would have thought that some of the new hotels around the Guggenheim would offer brunch, but I haven't seen any.
> Just found this in Google Hotel Miro Alameda Mazarredo, 77
> ...


Hesperia Bilbao is the colorful one. My uncle stayed there and from what I understood, they had the typical Spanish hotel breakfast buffet. My uncle ended up finding a neighborhood bar. 

I haven't seen any spots around here advertising brunch and/or English breakfast. That being said, my first thought was also the hotels.


----------



## Sammysp87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola Ayla,

I don't know of any brunch places but I am a Brit just moved to Getxo for work and am looking for people to socialise with - anything - eating (I do that a lot), drinking, walking, shopping, exploring, just spending time with really, and maybe helping each other with english/spanish? 

Are you still in Getxo?

Sammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Sammysp87 said:


> Hola Ayla,
> 
> I don't know of any brunch places but I am a Brit just moved to Getxo for work and am looking for people to socialise with - anything - eating (I do that a lot), drinking, walking, shopping, exploring, just spending time with really, and maybe helping each other with english/spanish?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm a 27 year old guy here in Bilbao, always looking for friends for a beer.
send me a message if your interested.


----------



## eliz.r.morgan (Sep 17, 2012)

I also just arrived in Getxo a few days ago, and am looking to socialize. I'll take you up on that- Bilbao is so close.


----------



## Sammysp87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey 27 year old guy, I'm not too sure how this site works so don't know how else to message you! What times are you free? I can be in Bilbao 10-4 anyday


----------



## Sammysp87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey, have we spoken before from this site? I'm in Getxo, are you free during the daytime?


----------



## eliz.r.morgan (Sep 17, 2012)

Sammysp87 said:


> Hey, have we spoken before from this site? I'm in Getxo, are you free during the daytime?


I'm free 9am- 4pm most days. One of the girls, Lucia, has been home sick this week but their school days are long here! So next week I'll have a lot of free time. How about you?


----------



## Sammysp87 (Sep 13, 2012)

eliz.r.morgan said:


> I'm free 9am- 4pm most days. One of the girls, Lucia, has been home sick this week but their school days are long here! So next week I'll have a lot of free time. How about you?



Same, free 9-4. Do you know how we can send each other normal emails without broadcasting our addresses on here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sammysp87 said:


> Same, free 9-4. Do you know how we can send each other normal emails without broadcasting our addresses on here?


when you have 5 posts & a bit of patience while the system updates, you have access to the Private Message facility - then you can click on name of the poster you want to send a message to & select 'send Private Message' - unless they have either disabled the facility or _they _don't have enough posts yet

y Roberto es tu tío


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks for that


----------



## Hardin (Jul 23, 2013)

My family and I will be moving to Bilbao from US. My wife speaks very little spanish. Any tips on connecting with English speaking friends is preferred. We have one little son and a very sarcastic sense of humor… We were thinking that Gexto may be the best place for ex-pats to live (given more people speak English there). Any advice? We arrive in one week.


----------



## wen1095 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sammysp87 said:


> Hola Ayla,
> 
> I don't know of any brunch places but I am a Brit just moved to Getxo for work and am looking for people to socialise with - anything - eating (I do that a lot), drinking, walking, shopping, exploring, just spending time with really, and maybe helping each other with english/spanish?
> 
> ...


HI Sammy,
I am an American just moved to Getxo in September. where do you usually hang out? 
Wendy


----------

